# Getting on Plane



## optaylor823 (Aug 28, 2011)

I have a 16' 66" wide Snyder with a tunnel and a 175 converted to jet. I took the family out yesterday to a deeper stretch on the river just to do a little bluegill fishing and swimming, which probably added anywhere from 350-500 lbs to my load. I would trim the motor down and raise the jack plate, but when trying to get on plane she would just plow water for ever and then get on plane. It was like the boat would try but then the motor would go to sucking air and the RPM's would shoot up. I would back out of it to keep the RPM's from being so high and then ease into the throttle to get it rest of the way on plane. Once on plane it would run fine, RPM's about 5400 and 34 MPH, which is about right considering I only get 36 or 38 with just me. Is there something different I can do to get it on plane quicker or was I just a little over loaded?


----------



## Ranchero50 (Aug 28, 2011)

I always trimmed it out a bit to get the nose to shoot up and out of the water. To me trimmed in just pushes the rear of the boat up so it doesn't displace so low in the water but it put leverage to hold the nose down too.

With a jet I would trim it neutral and use mid throttle until it's moving enough to keep the pump primed. Probably get everyone in the back would have made it plane easier too. Too much nose weight on my inboard jet and it just plows and sucks air from behind the transom. Sounds like you were there too, pushing water instead of riding up and over it.

Jamie


----------



## RPjet (Aug 28, 2011)

OP,

It seems to me you did the right thing by trimming your motor down but did the wrong thing by raising your jack plate. Raising the jack plate caused your motor to suck air and cavitate. I could be wrong as every boat is different but with that big 175 hanging off the back end you should have no trouble getting up on plane. I know Snyder built boats are tanks but there are boats bigger than yours with 115/80's that are doing well with 3 to 4 grown adults in them.

Next time out try lowering your motor and see if it helps. Once on plane you can then trim and raise the motor to where you feel it needs to be to run shallow.

Dave


----------



## optaylor823 (Aug 28, 2011)

I guess I missed typed this, now that someone has replied and I have read back over. What the boat was actually doing was pushing the nose up, but would take for ever for it to come back down. Once it did come back she ran fine. I did try lowering the jack plate one time when I started off but it seem to start sucking more air quicker. Maybe I had it to low or to high and I just need to try it again when I am loaded heavy.


----------



## Lil' Blue Rude (Aug 28, 2011)

RPjet is right. You should trim your motor under but you shouldn't have raised it. if you can't lay it wide open with it trimmed under and keep it from cavitating the motor is too high.
As for Ranchero's suggestion, inboard and outboard jets are 2 diffrent beasts. They're both jets but that's about all they got in common.


----------

